
Amazon Earnings Result 2Q 2020 [pdf] - marc__1
https://ir.aboutamazon.com/files/doc_financials/2020/q2/Q2-2020-Amazon-Earnings-Release.pdf
======
marc__1
• Net sales increased 40% to $88.9 billion in the second quarter, compared
with $63.4 billion in second quarter 2019. Excluding the $582 million
unfavorable impact from year-over-year changes in foreign exchange rates
throughout the quarter, net sales increased 41% compared with second quarter
2019.

• Operating cash flow increased 42% to $51.2 billion for the trailing twelve
months, compared with $36.0 billion for the trailing twelve months ended June
30, 2019.

• Free cash flow increased to $31.9 billion for the trailing twelve months,
compared with $25.0 billion for the trailing twelve months ended June 30,
2019.

“As expected, we spent over $4 billion on incremental COVID-19-related costs
in the quarter to help keep employees safe and deliver products to customers
in this time of high demand—purchasing personal protective equipment,
increasing cleaning of our facilities, following new safety process paths,
adding new backup family care benefits, and paying a special thank you bonus
of over $500 million to front-line employees and delivery partners. We’ve
created over 175,000 new jobs since March and are in the process of bringing
125,000 of these employees into regular, full- time positions. And third-party
sales again grew faster this quarter than Amazon’s first-party sales"

